# American Idol "Results" Season Finale 5/24/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Taylor looked like he had more people at his fan gathering. Was that Fuel performing with Chris? Does Meatloaf usually sound that rough? He got better during the song. Thank goodness for McBoobies. Awww wasn't that cute the duet with Taylor and Kat.. and the winner is Taylor Hicks!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I will defintely Tivo and watch later.

Maybe just watch the reveal, and if I hear the rest was good, go back and check it out.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Well, we know where Kat got her, um, puppies from...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, the Paris/Al Jarreau duet was the only decent one so far.

Chris/Live was nasty (well, Live was nasty - Chris did as well as he could trying to sing along). Sounded like someone was reaching up in the middle of the song and giving a good yank and twist to the nether parts of Live's lead singer.

Worse yet, I don't know what that song was that Meatloaf and Katharine sang, but it most CERTAINLY was NOT "All Coming Back To Me Now." I know that song... and that wasn't it. Why didn't they do something that actually HAD a strong female vocal, like "I Would Do Anything (But I Won't Do That)"?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Why didn't they do something that actually HAD a strong female vocal, like "I Would Do Anything (But I Won't Do That)"?


That woulda been 14 minutes nicely spent.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I saw a prompter when they were singing "Dont stop thinking about tomorrow", and I saw one last night during one of the songs as well. I wonder now when are they allowed to use it....and when not. If any TCFers have ever been to a taping before this certianly would be some interesting insight.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, the Paris/Al Jarreau duet was the only decent one so far.
> 
> Chris/Live was nasty (well, Live was nasty - Chris did as well as he could trying to sing along). Sounded like someone was reaching up in the middle of the song and giving a good yank and twist to the nether parts of Live's lead singer.
> 
> Worse yet, I don't know what that song was that Meatloaf and Katharine sang, but it most CERTAINLY was NOT "All Coming Back To Me Now." I know that song... and that wasn't it. Why didn't they do something that actually HAD a strong female vocal, like "I Would Do Anything (But I Won't Do That)"?


or " Paradise By The Dashboard Light?"


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Taylor looked like he had more people at his fan gathering. Was that Fuel performing with Chris? Does Meatloaf usually sound that rough? He got better during the song. Thank goodness for McBoobies.


I think it was a combination of the song was out of his range and his voice isn't what it used to be. Having him do a Celine Dion song is just plane stupid. I wonder who picked the songs for tonight.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> or " Paradise By The Dashboard Light?"


That would work too.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Toni Braxton didn't sound great either. What's up with these duets? The Idol performers are carrying the songs for the "stars".


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

A nice bunch of celebrities so far. Mary J. Blige has a set of pipes on her, and Toni Braxton....well what can I say about her except yowza! And ok, maybe the song she sang wasn't the best song for her voice.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Is it just me, or was that an actress playing Rhonetta?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Well, I guess AI is making up for poking fun at the un-talented. That guy who "sang" with Clay will remember that moment the rest of his life...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I beg of you, if you have the ability to do a screencap of Clay Aiken, someone please, PLEASE make one for me. I want to send it to Dave Barry. He looks JUST like him now.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Well, I guess AI is making up for poking fun at the un-talented. That guy who "sang" with Clay will remember that moment the rest of his life...


With longer hair Clay looks like Paul Reubens


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Results next supposedly.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I beg of you, if you have the ability to do a screencap of Clay Aiken, someone please, PLEASE make one for me. I want to send it to Dave Barry. He looks JUST like him now.


Clay was seriously messed up looking... if there was any doubt of his gayness before, he just proved it with that hair.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Did anyone else get the FOX logo for like 2-3 minutes around 9:38 eastern? Curious what happened there...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Did anyone else get the FOX logo for like 2-3 minutes around 9:38 eastern? Curious what happened there...


nothing here and I got to that poibt as I was reading your post.


----------



## kweltz (May 15, 2002)

Have they announced the winner yet?


----------



## Highspeedhomer (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't wait.......


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

OK, just switched over since it's half time of the Mavs game. I guess they'll be announcing the winner next.

Is anything from the show worth watching on the tivo when I get home or should I just have the wife delete it?


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, Kat just kicked Taylors @ss in that duet....


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow - "Time of My Life" duet with Taylor & Katherine was horrible. :down: 

And now for the winner...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Taylor wins.

Good call America.


Why use the official for the finale? Does this mean all the other eliminations weren't official?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, that duet sucked.

But I'm glad to see the old guy win. There's still hope for me. 

Still. Chris should have won. (Says the woman who hasn't watched anything beyond the auditions. )


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I watched the last 15 minutes or so live. Is it worth going back and watching the previous 1 hr., 45 min.?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and I'll bet Simon feels a little stupid for saying the American public wouldn't vote for him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and while I'm pontificating, that's a TERRIBLE song for his single.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Okay, that duet sucked.
> 
> But I'm glad to see the old guy win. There's still hope for me.
> 
> Still. Chris should have won. (Says the woman who hasn't watched anything beyond the auditions. )


I agree 100%. I think the final 2 should've been Chris & Mandissa with Chris winning.

OK - I'm going to scream if I have to hear "Soul Patrol" one more time.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

And the dark age of music continues...

Next year a rapper will probably win.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

> And the dark age of music continues...


This whole show is the dark age of music.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh, and I'll bet Simon feels a little stupid for saying the American public wouldn't vote for him.


No he probably just feels that the American public is a little stupid.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I can't believe no one hasn't mentioned Prince yet, I about fell out of my chair when he came out.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wtf is up with Clay's hair??

Prince! Pretty cool.


Congrats to Taylor.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

The best American Idol is still the first, Kelly. Despite the crappy writing of the American Ido Original song, she would have sung it much better than Taylor...

Congrats to him though, he gets stuck singing music that isn't even his style...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't wait for Taylor's cameo as Bob Kelso's gay son on Scrubs!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Hasselhoff Was Crying! Lmfao


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Taylor wins.
> 
> Good call America.


If you say so.... 

Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.

Then again, this country voted for GWB twice. Does it surprise you that they picked a pudgy, grey haired 30 year-old as an American Idol?

Nothing ceases to amaze me anymore.....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Taylor DEFINITELY sounded like ass tonight. Absolutely horrible, worse than he's ever sounded before. Must've strained something... had to, there's no other reason I can think of for him sounding that bad.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I've got just one question:

when did Clay Aiken turn into K.D. Lang??


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Did anyone else get the FOX logo for like 2-3 minutes around 9:38 eastern? Curious what happened there...


No, but precisely at 8:00 CT, they accidentally started replaying the first hour on the HD feed. I FFed for about five minutes and it was back to normal. Was that staged?


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Hasselhoff Was Crying! Lmfao


Dude, that was embarrasing.....I was so... OH MY GOD !!!!!!  What next..HULK HOGAN crying.....


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I've got just one question:
> 
> when did Clay Aiken turn into K.D. Lang??


KD Lang is more butch.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

David Platt said:


> I've got just one question:
> 
> when did Clay Aiken turn into K.D. Lang??


That had to be the gayest moment in television history, _including_ when Elton John came out to sing that song with George Michael. NTTAWTT.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....
> 
> Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.
> 
> ...


Sup Chunky.


----------



## ThomasDrew (Dec 29, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Sup Chunky.


WTF?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

David Platt said:


> I've got just one question:
> 
> when did Clay Aiken turn into K.D. Lang??


LMFAO!!!



TB might be right. That "impersonator" kid looked like he was going to cream in his pants.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

When Kat McPhunbags and Meatwad were singing, I said to my mom, "I wonder if she knows the voting already ended"


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I beg of you, if you have the ability to do a screencap of Clay Aiken, someone please, PLEASE make one for me. I want to send it to Dave Barry. He looks JUST like him now.


Here you go...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Langree said:


> With longer hair Clay looks like Paul Reubens


Herman's Hermits called and they want their hair back...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

The duets were awful, but the group songs were pretty good. 

The appearance by Prince was awesome. He showed them how to perform AND sing. I hope they can work out a Prince night next season. 

Clay Aiken=HORRIBLE hairdo!


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Langree said:


> I think it was a combination of the song was out of his range and his voice isn't what it used to be. Having him do a Celine Dion song is just plane stupid. I wonder who picked the songs for tonight.


Actually, Meat Loaf and his longtime songwriter Jim Steinman wrote that song (for Celine). Didn't you notice that it was vintage Meat Loaf style music?


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I thought that was the best American Idol Results show ever! (It is the first one I've watched since I've had a 61" High Def Set with 5.1 audio which I'm sure improves the experience. Not all the performances were great but the show was consistently entertaining. I didn't find myself fast forwarding over it at all (except at 9:00 PM for some reason they started the show over again and ran the first 6 minutes over with "Previously telecast" subtitled. At 9:06 it suddenly resumed in progress. I'm wondering if they had a satellite problem.

There were lots of surprise guests and inviting back some of the losers was a great change of pace! When that crazy guy came out and fell off the stage I thought I was going to see someone actually hurt on live TV. And then when they let the other nut actually begin to sing an Elton John song I was really surprised.

When Clay Aiken walked out I had no idea who he was until after he started singing. It looked like Jason Bateman to me but I thought why would he be walking out on stage? Clay has altered his appearance totally. Thankfully they turned off the other guys mike shortly into the song.

I actually didn't delete the show because I want to show it to a friend who didn't bother to watch this season because she didn't want to get caught up in it.

I really think it was the best season ever.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> Actually, Meat Loaf and his longtime songwriter Jim Steinman wrote that song (for Celine). Didn't you notice that it was vintage Meat Loaf style music?


I did notice simularity in the style (as well as the full length of Celine's version)but was not aware who wrote it. Just cause you write it doesn't mean you can sing it


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Langree said:


> I did notice simularity in the style (as well as the full length of Celine's version)but was not aware who wrote it. Just cause you write it doesn't mean you can sing it


Well, for what it's worth, I agree with you - he sounded terrible. Too bad, because I was pleasantly surprised to see him make an appearance.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"Its all coming back to me now!"

-or-

"I would do anything for love!"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As for Clay - I didn't even recognize it was him... the entire time he was on screen. I completely had no clue. Gotta say one thing for him... he almost made that kid sound good.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> As for Clay - I didn't even recognize it was him... the entire time he was on screen. I completely had no clue. Gotta say one thing for him... he almost made that kid sound good.


You're kidding right?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I hope next year will have some goddamn HEAVY METAL!!! 

I haven't watched the end yet, but I knew Taylor would win (from Dial Idol), so I didn't care that I would get spoiled checking this thread...

I just watched Elliot and Mary J Blige butcher U2's "One". God that was awful. 

Love the guys' cover of "Tobacco Road" though. Well, except for Elliot's howling. God, was he really this bad during the competition? I remember hating his sheep-like vibrato, but didn't remember him being this horrible.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DUSlider said:


> You're kidding right?


On which part? No, honestly it was almost good, but not quite.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....
> 
> Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.
> 
> ...


Well, I very proudly voted for GWB twice and also voted for Kat. I guess I don't fit your stereotype.

What's that? A liberal using a stereotype? Must be a first.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The Aiken impersonator was actually a lot better than I expected. Of course, I didnt have the highest expectations to begin with.


----------



## henchman67 (Oct 7, 2005)

DUSlider said:


> Well, Kat just kicked Taylors @ss in that duet....


You've got to be kidding! They both blew chucks on the duet!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> That had to be the gayest moment in television history, _including_ when Elton John came out to sing that song with George Michael. NTTAWTT.


ROTFLMAO! I was thinking similar thoughts, TB!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Overall, an entertaining finale. 

Kat looked absolutely paniced singing with Meatloaf.... not sure if it was nerves or trying to figure out what was going to come out of his mouth next. 

The bit with Puck & Pickler was really (really) bad. 

I could't figure out who Clay was til half way through the song. 

I discovered that I still think Paris is annoying (and talented too).

I forgot to pad it so the end got cut off.... I'm taping it again from the west coast feed to see if I missed anything.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

henchman67 said:


> You've got to be kidding! They both blew chucks on the duet!


Haha, They did, but Taylor was worse...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

good golly! Just watching back what I missed. What the hell is wrong with Meatloaf? Full body shake to produce false vibrato? He sounded worse than Taylor singing Friday night Karaoke at the 'bama Bowl a Rama!

Did Toni Braxton get into Paulas stash? Why is this tramp famous? In the Ghetto is not a song to be ho'ed up. Jeebus! Take the wheel and run them over!

Soooo...Is Clay really going to make that kids night tonight?

Damn! Where was the person who dressed Katharine tonight been hiding for the past 6 weeks?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....
> 
> Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.
> 
> ...


One's inability to leave politics out of a TV show discussion never ceases to amaze me, either.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

MauriAnne said:


> Overall, an entertaining finale...
> 
> The bit with Puck & Pickler was really (really) bad.


I'm embarrassed to say that I foung "Puck and Pickler" hilarious.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

dthmj said:


> Clay was seriously messed up looking... if there was any doubt of his gayness before, he just proved it with that hair.


 That's just ridiculous and insulting.

Anyway, I thought this was one of the best AI's i've seen. They seem to have really put an effort into making it really good.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

NJChris said:


> Anyway, I thought this was one of the best AI's i've seen. They seem to have really put an effort into making it really good.


I agree. They had plenty of stuff going on, no lulls in the show and Seacrest didn't constantly hype the results like years past. Stellar show tonight!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It is official. Most posters on AI on this forum are just complainers.

That was the best AI episode ever and one of the most entertaining two hours of a live music show I have seen in a long time yet all there are on here are complaints?

Huge stars, mostly good performances, lots of surprises, some good self-poking humor and nice twists and turns and the damned thing pretty much ended on time.

If all AI results shows were this entertaining, I wouldn't just FF to the last two minutes every week.

They did a bang up job. Was it perfect? No. But it was fun.

Now you can all resume your complaints.

Edit: allmusic.com says Jim Steinman wrote the Meatloaf/Kat duet tonight. He also wrote most of Meatloaf's hits including practically all of the Bat Out of Hell album. allmusic credits Meatloaf with practically nothing in the composing department.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I just finished watching AI! I have no idea why theres so much whining here but all the performances are great! I was totally entertained throughout the show!

sometimes we don't need to over-analyze a show and just enjoy it!


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I liked the Prince part, but why didn't he sing with one of the Idols? Maybe Toni Braxton could have sung unbreak my heart to Clay or his impersonator. 

AI seems to have become a magnet that all the older talent in Hollywood wants to get in on.

As soon as I saw Meatloaf I had a flashback to my past and midnight showings of Rocky Horror.

Thought Taylor deserved it although I was a McPhee supporter.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I've not read this thread, but let me just say that was one of the most entertaining shows I've EVER seen. I hope that it is up for an Emmy, because it surely deserves it.

It was so good that who won and who lost is almost irrelevant.

I was thinking that they could put anything on and they'd get a ton of viewers, but they went above and beyond. Wow, Mary J Blige, Prince, Al Jerreau, Dione Warwick, Toni Braxton, Live.....pure entertainment. Ryan was funny, Pickler and the food bit was funny....just a great show.

:up: :up: :up:


Oh, and I'm glad Taylor won.


Oh, and what is up with Aiken's hair???

Off to watch Lost now, what a night for TV!


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

My list of random thoughts:

I used to like Meatloaf ... what a disaster. The full body shake was weird and ruined the song. Katherine was great though. The old Meatloaf, and Katherine together in that song could have been incredible.

Paris and Mandisa both sounded incredible.

Even Kelly managed to carry a tune. The country bumpkin stuff won't get her anywhere though.

I though Clay sounded good ... and who cares what his sexual orientation is anyway.

And wow, the women sounded soooo much better than the men in the group singing. 

I think Taylor one on personality and uniqueness, not on singing ability.

Did he sing his new single at the end? My TiVo cut it off to record another program. It's not something I would want to listen to anyway.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I started watching the show 1.5 hours into it (was watching Red Sox game until then  ). I was fully expecting to fast forward through the show in the last 30 min. Boy, was I wrong! A couple terrible performances aside, this was a very good show!



LoadStar said:


> Chris/Live was nasty (well, Live was nasty - Chris did as well as he could trying to sing along).


Funny, as someone who isnt familiar with Live, I thought that Chris sounded better. He has a much more interesting voice.



> Kat looked absolutely paniced singing with Meatloaf.... not sure if it was nerves or trying to figure out what was going to come out of his mouth next.


That is because he was awful and kept throwing her off 

When Elliot first started "One", my wife said: Why couldnt he have done more songs like this? To which I replied: Wait, I bet you he will find a way to mess it up. And sure enough, the goat-boy butchered one of my favorite songs 

Prince was very good. But he is known for being a perfectionist, who micromanages EVERY aspect of his performance, so there is no-way he would have shared the stage with the idols He even dissed Ryan, by walking off the stage as Ryan approached him .


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

jradford said:


> One's inability to leave politics out of a TV show discussion never ceases to amaze me, either.


All politics aside.... Does anyone else find it disturbing more votes where cast for this than for any Presidential election? What is going on here......

I understand some people vote hundreds of times or what ever but still that is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

First off...congrats to Taylor and thank you all you Hick fans. Thanks to you, for the next year I get to hear his repetitve, mouth curled down, 4-note gravel song, non stop. AND no, that wasn't my 'taylor bashing' post earlier - there are others around that know real talent  

It is Tivo'd but I only watched a couple parts...Dionne W was dreadful. Rewind and get to the last note as she trails off so outta tune I about hurled then and there...very similar to Taylor's mess on "I've had the time of my life" and even his single at the end was so far outta key. This guy should never attempt to sing harmony parts or even deuts for that matter. 

Prince was great! It must have been a wonderful assignment to follow that performance as Taylor did, like a big bag o sucky! 

I have to admit that Kat actually stunk as well.

Let us bookmark this for next year and you guys better not be hiding in the closet - I love saying "I told you so"

Congrats Taylor - you owe the judges one - make em proud!


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

reh523 said:


> All politics aside.... Does anyone else find it disturbing more votes where cast for this than for any Presidential election? What is going on here......
> 
> I understand some people vote hundreds of times or what ever but still that is just wrong on so many levels.


I heard that part too but thought he said more votes than any one president received????


----------



## djithm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey..Dionne Warwick..you go girl! She sounded pretty damn good for being 90something.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DougF said:


> Well, I very proudly voted for GWB twice and also voted for Kat. I guess I don't fit your stereotype.
> 
> What's that? A liberal using a stereotype? Must be a first.


What's that? A Bush-voter agreeing with a "liberal"? Must be a first. 

Mandissa sang really good. She has a really beautiful face too, too bad she's way too overweight, otherwise I think her career would've been pretty easy from now on. I still don't think she would've won, she made some poor song choices, and vocal arrangements.

Goddamn, Toni Braxton was hot.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That was the best AI episode ever and one of the most entertaining two hours of a live music show I have seen in a long time yet all there are on here are complaints?


I have to agree with that. The longer all-music segment at about the 90-minute mark, which ended with Dionne Warwick, was pure joy. It was great seeing all of them just have a great time singing together.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....
> 
> Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.
> 
> ...


Why so bitter? If a TV show upset me this much I just wouldn't watch it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MauriAnne said:


> Kat looked absolutely paniced singing with Meatloaf.... not sure if it was nerves or trying to figure out what was going to come out of his mouth next.


I saw the panicked look too... except I saw it a bit on BOTH faces, but obviously more on Kat's face. It's enough to make me wonder if something was horribly wrong with that performance, like the band playing the wrong song or something.

Frankly, it's almost easier for me to believe the band played the wrong song than to believe Meatloaf lost his ability to sing well. Especially if Ryan wasn't joking about "Bat out of Hell III."


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I saw the panicked look too... except I saw it a bit on BOTH faces, but obviously more on Kat's face. It's enough to make me wonder if something was horribly wrong with that performance, like the band playing the wrong song or something.
> 
> Frankly, it's almost easier for me to believe the band played the wrong song than to believe Meatloaf lost his ability to sing well. Especially if Ryan wasn't joking about "Bat out of Hell III."


I think they were both "acting."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, that was definitely just them emoting for the performance. Badly.


----------



## BrentTivo (Aug 10, 2003)

Best 2 hours ever. What a great finale, full of surprises. Bacharach was made for Idol, when will they have a a special night just with his music in the competition?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Tommorow morning, half of America is going to wake up and realize with horror, "Oh my god-Taylor actually won?"

What a waste of time. He's the next Reuben Studdard.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I was prepared to fast forward to the results but it caught my interest and I really enjoyed the show. 

I've never heard Toni Braxton perform. Is that her normal singing voice? I thought it was barely audible.

I think the mcBoobies might be mcEnhanced.

Clay's hair was horrible and looks like a bad wig.

Mandisa ws great and I loved the Brokenote Cowboys!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Presidential vs. Idol: Note that a vote for public office, in most states, requires you to physically stand in line and show up unless you're disabled or in the military and deployed. You also dont have to register first to pick an idol.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> What a waste of time. He's the next Reuben Studdard.


Likeable guy with a great recording voice? A couple million sold ("units" ) isn't exactly career-enhancing, but its not a flop.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Four pages and no one has mentioned Carrie Underwood's performance on the show tonight...?

I haven't really heard her since the show last year, but I have to say that I thought her performance was the best of the night. She looked great too, and she has really improved her stage presence IMO.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

With all the pairings of Idols and pop stars... I really hoped that Prince was going to be paired with 'lil Kevin.


----------



## KeithJMc (Dec 24, 2003)

Good show overall. I think the Idols outshined the older performers. It was almost painful to watch some of them.

I think the Simon skit was great. Carrie was very good.

I agree with the outcome. I think Taylor will do well when he do produce music to his own style, not this one size fits all stuff they produce for the show.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

What'th new, Puthhycat, whoo-ooh-oooh--oh-oh. 

Were the producers just sitting around thinking, "hmm, which song of Burt Bacharach's has the mosts S's in it for Kevin to sing?"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> The bit with Puck & Pickler was really (really) bad.


no way, those skits were the best part of the show...didn't like the singing...more skits next year!



reh523 said:


> All politics aside.... Does anyone else find it disturbing more votes where cast for this than for any Presidential election? What is going on here......
> 
> I understand some people vote hundreds of times or what ever but still that is just wrong on so many levels.


open up voting to under 18 years olds and see what you get



danielhart said:


> Four pages and no one has mentioned Carrie Underwood's performance on the show tonight...?


You mean the repeat in the first 6 minutes of the 2nd hour  DAMN fox..wife was pissed she didn't get to see her sing again. How in the world could the mess up a feed on a night like this? Was the west coast feed fixed? 
-------
This show kept 90% of my interest...so it must have been good. Loved all the non singing, that kept it interesting. Doesnt anyone else thing taylor should have been on stage with meatloaf instead of kat? Those buildings are earthquake resistant right?  I hope the taylor lovers can remember how he sang in the last duet with kat when i describe this. His start of that song...well...it was like he attempted to sing the like the original but then kicked into 'taylor' voice and had to do it 'his way.'

I realize (hopefully) what he goes on to sing will be all his own stuff, made JUST for him and he will be great at that. But as far as covering other songs, he can't do it as well as kat.

poor u2...giving permission then having a chain saw come into their song. not right at all. And not right MJB taking away the event from the poor boy. It was his last chance to sing and she just took it away...he needs more exposure than her.

It must be in their contracts for the male judges to actually dress up for once 

Besides the recent 1-2 weeks, have they opened the rear screen in half much this season? I didnt notice that before now. Once again kat got the short end of the stick with the hometown crowd thing. Why not open up the rose bowl and see who shows up? not the parking lot of U.S....geez.

nice to see Mel again


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Observations:

Mary J. Blige was awesome...and I can't even name a single song she sings. Maybe it was due to the U2 song.

Chris is going to be just fine.

Paula, Meatloaf, and Toni Braxton must have shared the same dressing room...and bottle of scotch.

Paris still confuses me.

Mandisa still only sings songs that you would expect from a large african american woman.

Kellie was REALLY bad.

Taylor had NO CLUE what to do with Toni Braxton. She was begging for him to touch her and he was really uncomfortable.

LoadStar...past seasons, I usually agree with most of your comments. This season I have no clue where you are coming from. You sure your surround sound is set up right?  Looking forward to Season 6.

I tried to tell you all that Taylor had it locked up weeks ago. The idea was shot down every time. I think Dial Idol is now officially deemed a Spoiler Site.

Congrats to Taylor...please 19...don't screw him up with these cheesy ballads!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

David Platt said:


> What'th new, Puthhycat, whoo-ooh-oooh--oh-oh.
> 
> Were the producers just sitting around thinking, "hmm, which song of Burt Bacharach's has the mosts S's in it for Kevin to sing?"


thanks for reminding me of the chicken. Notice how poor his voice was compared to the rest of the guys? I thought maybe they turned his mic down or it was broken. But when the others gave him his turn, he was singing full throttle.

It was painfully obvious, when going thru the razzie awards, the people that they put thru for tv ratings vs singing. That jumping on stage guy shouldn't even have been 1st pick off the stadium astroturf.

i'm glad we saw on the credits that the foul mouth white skirt girl was an actor...i thought she looked different but also thought maybe it's been 8 months and she changed.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Ummm...Ok...I didn't have any problems with my feed for the show but after reading several of the comments here I am starting to wonder if I saw the same show. I don't want to sound like the chunkmeister, but do most of you really think that the supposed "pros" sounded good? Toni Braxton was dreadfully out of tune and barely audible, MJB was all over the place vocally and just visited the key now and again, Meatloaf may have been having a stroke, and Dionne Warwick could have used a tip not to try to sing from the psychic friends network. 

Carrie Underwood was good, Al was good, I am not a fan of either Live or Prince but they were on there game at least. The whole Clay thing was just too disturbing to watch so I don't really know what to say about that. I had to fast forward after about ten seconds of it. The group idol numbers were really cheesy, though I have to say "Rain Drops Keep Falling On my Head" was the best that Bucky ever sounded.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Great finale. Looking forward to taking my wife and daughter to the Idols tour in July.

Comments......

I was listening to CNN HDLN on XM this morning and they said that they thought Clay looked like Lindsey Lohan. HA HA HA HA.

And was anyone else hoping, maybe just a little bit, that when Elliot starting singing One that maybe, just maybe, instead of Mary J. coming out that Bono would come out......Oh well, one can wish.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

jradford said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I foung "Puck and Pickler" hilarious.


So did I. But I'm not embarrassed to say it.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

justapixel said:


> ...that was one of the most entertaining shows I've EVER seen. It was so good that who won and who lost is almost irrelevant. I was thinking that they could put anything on and they'd get a ton of viewers, but they went above and beyond. Wow, Mary J Blige, Prince, Al Jerreau, Dione Warwick, Toni Braxton....pure entertainment. Ryan was funny, Pickler and the food bit was funny....just a great show. Oh, and what is up with Aiken's hair???


Word for word, that's what I just got done saying on the air.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> As for Clay - I didn't even recognize it was him... the entire time he was on screen. I completely had no clue. Gotta say one thing for him... he almost made that kid sound good.


You must be kidding. Clay is a better singer than Taylor could ever be.

And the best performance of the night goes to.........Prince :up:


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

As far as the guest performances, I have to say that with the exception of Prince and Carrie Underwood, I was not very impressed. 

My wife actually commented on how Bucky has improved his performances since being kicked off. He must really be working with a vocal coach to make his singing more understandable. If he keeps improving, he might make it in Nashville someday.

I also find it very interesting that the only Idol winner who appeard was Carrie Underwood, and I'm guessing she was contractually obligated to attend.

I did think it was a very entertaining show. Sure some of the duets were trainwrecks, but they were fun to watch. I think this has the potential to end like season 2, with Kat selling more records then Taylor. With the right songs and producer Kat could sell tons of records. My guess is that Taylor will have a decent sized hit with his first CD, but fizzle after that. He will have a much harder time fitting his style into todays market IMO.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

OK so anyone with a good screen cap of Katherine in that dress??? Wow. She should have worn that on Tuesdays show...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was talking to a friend about which Idol contestant we will still be seeing/hearing/talking about over the next couple of years.

I think Chris will have the most visability, particularly if he joins an existing, popular rock band as frontman (as rumored). The rest will get lost in time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

bigcb37 said:


> OK so anyone with a good screen cap of Katherine in that dress??? Wow. She should have worn that on Tuesdays show...


I don't have a screen cap of the dress, but the dress itself is laying on the floor next to my bed. 

Yeah I know, but a man can dream can't he?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> Tommorow morning, half of America is going to wake up and realize with horror, "Oh my god-Taylor actually won?"


I don't think people take it that seriously.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

Quick Comments:

Taylor as the AI = YAWN but appropriate for America's "Taste", he's no Carrie or Kelly.
Prince = WOW.. really good.
All the rest = WOW.. really bad.

All has been said. Maybe next year it will be a Musical Talent competition -- wait, that's what I say after every season of AI.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Should they hold auditions anywhere North of the Mason-Dixon line in Season 6?

Kelly - Texas
Ruben - Alabama?
Fantasia - Carolina?
Carrie - somewhere in the Southeast
Taylor - Alabama


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JPA2825 said:


> Should they hold auditions anywhere North of the Mason-Dixon line in Season 6?
> 
> Kelly - Texas
> Ruben - Alabama?
> ...


Carrie is from Oklahoma. Ruben is from Alabama and Fantasia is from North Carolina.

But yeah, it looks like that's who wins. As for runners up, Justin Guarini was from Georgia, Clay Aiken from the Carolinas, Diana DeGarmo from Georgia, and Bo Bice from Alabama. Katharine McPhee is the only person, out of 10 winners and runners up, not from the South or the Southwest.

As for last night's show, Katharine's turnout from the hometown crowd at Universal was pathetic. Kiss-FM signs with magic marker, and really tight camera shots to try and mask the fact that nobody showed up. It was really sad. My wife and I felt terrible for her, and my wife doesn't even like her. I guess that's why they never went back to those shots over the course of the show like they did in years past.

And, I guess I'm in the minority, but I didn't think Prince was very good last night. I couldn't help but think of Fred Armisen and Maya Rudolph.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> You must be kidding. Clay is a better singer than Taylor could ever be.


Huh? Oh, I agree, Clay is a much better singer than Taylor. What I was saying was that the Clay Fakin' was so BAD that, with the real Clay singing, it ALMOST but not quite made Clay Fakin' sound good.

(Clay singing alone would be much better.)


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

115 posts and no comment on how hot Prince's backup singers were? Day-um that guy has some fine taste in women!

His performances were awesome - I'll bet he sells a shedload of records based off that - enough to justify slumming it on Idol!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

My wife (a nurse) asked if Meatloaf had a stroke or something. It was really scary watching him try to sing. Seems like he even forgot some words. It definatly wasn't his old voice. Can't imagine what Bat Out of Hell III will sound like. I own the first two.

Overall a great show, the best life music show I have ever seen in TV. 

I don't know why they matched up Taylor with Toni Braxton, wtf?

Clay looked like Paul Ruebans when he was 'The Spleen'!!!!


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

> Carrie - somewhere in the Southeast


I think it's Oklahoma??

I thought it would just be me...older...loving the live-variety show we were treated to last night. You know how HUGE AI has become when you get the caliber of stars like Prince, MJBlige, and Live.

I really enjoyed the entire show...even the Pickler bit and the bad duets. I echo most sentiments here...Meatloaf/bad, Braxton/worse, Clay/hair, etc. I even loved the cheezy group numbers, but my favorite segment was the Burt Bacharach medley.

Taylor "Lounge Singer" Hicks song is already on the playlist of my local pop station. We'll see how long it last's there.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

KRS said:


> 115 posts and no comment on how hot Prince's backup singers were? Day-um that guy has some fine taste in women!
> 
> His performances were awesome - I'll bet he sells a shedload of records based off that - enough to justify slumming it on Idol!


And IMO, his latest album is awesome anyway. But I bet he will spike on the sales chart big time now...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Word for word, that's what I just got done saying on the air.


speaking of on air...my local (older-type) AM radio guy this morning said he never watches but caught a few segments last night for the fun of it. I don't know if he made up the comparison himself, but he said that they all sounded like karaoke to him and that they kids in the local talent show sound better than the AI people.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm voting for Prince, Al Jarreau, and Dionne Warwick. I also think Clay Aiken and Mary J Blige are safe.

My prediction for the bottom three:
Toni Braxton
Live
Meatloaf

I'm guessing Meatloaf goes home - he was totally outclassed by the other Idols.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I couldn't name a single song that Live performs, and that sucked last night. So I won't be bothering to ALLOFMP3 them...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

FourFourSeven said:


> I'm voting for Prince, Al Jarreau, and Dionne Warwick. I also think Clay Aiken and Mary J Blige are safe.
> 
> My prediction for the bottom three:
> Toni Braxton
> ...


LMAO :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I guess I need to go back and watch ALL of this show. I did TONS of fast forwarding. I did stop for the Puck and Pickler bits. Kinda silly. But more goofing on Pickler is always fun. I almost zoomed through Prince. Did a double take while I was zooming through the "Brokeback" guys and kept going, then saw Prince. I stopped, rewound, and watched that.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

mask2343 said:


> Observations:
> 
> Taylor had NO CLUE what to do with Toni Braxton. She was begging for him to touch her and he was really uncomfortable.


I just heard a live interview with Taylor and he said that he had to practice some serious Soul Control last night. He said that Toni Braxton was trying to place his hand on places of her body that he was just not comfortable with them being there. He said that it was making him turn red real quick.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> I just heard a live interview with Taylor and he said that he had to practice some serious Soul Control last night. He said that Toni Braxton was trying to place his hand on places of her body that he was just not comfortable with them being there. He said that it was making him turn red real quick.


Taylor is more of a gentlemen than I. I would've let her do as she pleased.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

How long did the show run over? My wife was annoyed that it cut off at 10:00 and she didn't get to hear Taylor sing.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Was there something wrong with Toni Braxton's mic? Was she singing quietly because she didn't know the words? Was she drunk?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Was there something wrong with Toni Braxton's mic? Was she singing quietly because she didn't know the words? Was she drunk?


These are the exact thoughts that went through my mind, too.

1) To my fiance: "I think Braxtons mic is screwed up."

2) Fiance to me: "Is she forgetting the words?"

3) To my fiance: "I think she's drunk."

The way she was a little bit overly "frisky" with the pawing at Taylor also made me lean to the "drunk" idea.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> Was there something wrong with Toni Braxton's mic? Was she singing quietly because she didn't know the words? Was she drunk?


From what I heard on the radio this morning was that she was not the one that was originally scheduled to sing with taylor she was supposed to sing with another one of the final 12.

Taylor was supposed to sing a duet much earlier in the program with Bob Seger but Bob Seger was a no show and they kept postponing Taylors performance hoping he would show up but when he did not they pulled Tony Braxton from one of the finalists and sent her out with Taylor. So she was probably winging it since she probalbly never had a chance to rehearse that song and learn the lyrics.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Re: Toni Braxton and Taylor

If there's any song that needed to be sexed up, I think 'In the Ghetto' is the one.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

The results show was so fun to watch and so well put together that I think now we know why the final performances Tuesday sucked so bad. There were a number of big productions in the results show that I'm sure the Idols, including Kat and Taylor, were undoubedtly working on for many many days to get right. Now we know why those "singles" sounded like crap.

With 30M viewers, the Idol powers that be could have brought anyone they wanted onto the show last night, but they chose to sign a bunch of old codgers with new albums. Why? This is a pop music show, why not bring on current pop music acts with new albums? It was great to see that Warwick is still alive and all, but why involve her on this show where the Idols were born after her greatest hits were popular? I wondered if Madonna would make an appearance (speaking of old codgers.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone here have tickets for the idol tour? I have floor seats for San Jose 8/30


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

At the beginning of the show I thought it was sooo cheesy, kinda Donnie & Marie Show like. Then it grew on me. I started to like it. 

Toni Braxton, yikes! She's got Tina Turner legs though! Poor Taylor, looked like he didn't know what to do with her.

Did anyone think that Mandisa forgot/messed up some words when she was singing solo with the girls in the red dress?

Clay, OMG, yikes! They should added Kevin (Chicken Little) and made it a trio.  

Brokenote Cowboys, I thought the guy with the deep voice was great, and pretty hawt too. They should go on tour with the AI group. 


When the Prince girls first started moving I thought it was Kat, and thought she should have worn a dress like that earlier in the season. :up: When they showed Kat's mom in the audience you could definitely tell where the Mcboobies came from. Kat's performance with Meatloaf, AWFUL!

I felt bad for Kat and Taylor having to do all that running around, costume change and singing along with being nervous about the final outcome. I heard on the news this morning that Kat was on Ryan's radio show and said that her voice was getting tired and she got a cortizone shot the nite before.

I was embarrassed to say that I loooved Prince's performance and knew that loopy Paula would cream herself when he started singing. I'm glad to see others thought he performed well.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I was happily suprised at how good the 2 hour event was. I was expecting to be doing other stuff around the house while it was on.

I think Taylor didn't sound his best tonight, and actually was impressed with Katherine. I loved Taylor's improve to the song at the end, thanking different groups/people. Very classy, I don't remember any of the other winners doing anything similar. It's that stage presense that I'm pressed me with Taylor - Yes Katherine can sing, and looks stellar, but I can't see her Ad libbing like Taylor (at least not yet)

What's with people's love with Prince? Isn't he like 45+ years old? With two back up "singers" *cough* that could be his daughters still singing all sexual songs. it's just creapy weird...

I'd rather keep find memories of Prince back in the 80's and early 90's... and not allow this fossile of his old self taint it! (although he did sound good for his age, he just looks weird!! weirder then normal that is! haha)


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

The entire presidential voting comment is totally stupid and I am not sure what is more annoying the fact that Ryan used it or the fact that people fall for it

1. If one presidential candidate gets 50 million votes, there are still 80-100 million votes being cast altogether, which is larger than number of votes AI got.
2. As was mentioned before, political elections are restricted to 18+ *citizens*, who must pre-register and leave the comfort of their homes in order to cast their vote.
3. And the most important reason why this is an idiotic statistic is the fact AI allows MULTIPLE VOTES per person!!!


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> From what I heard on the radio this morning was that she was not the one that was originally scheduled to sing with taylor she was supposed to sing with another one of the final 12.
> 
> Taylor was supposed to sing a duet much earlier in the program with Bob Seger but Bob Seger was a no show and they kept postponing Taylors performance hoping he would show up but when he did not they pulled Tony Braxton from one of the finalists and sent her out with Taylor. So she was probably winging it since she probalbly never had a chance to rehearse that song and learn the lyrics.


Is that for real? Do you have a URL? If so, it's heartbreaking. It would have been killer to see Hicks with his hero.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

The Brokenote Cowboys all sounded better than Bucky, well, perhaps not the little guy.

I dont understand Prince. I dont know a single personw who owns a Prince album. Oh well. At least you dont have to be rich to rule his world.

"Live" was a great band 9 years ago and even before that. Secret Samadhi was a damn good album in 1997. Everything after that has been horrible.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

dandrewk said:


> Is that for real? Do you have a URL? If so, it's heartbreaking. It would have been killer to see Hicks with his hero.


Do not know how true it is I just heard it on the radio this morning.

I know I think that would have been great to see them perform together.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

ThomasDrew said:


> If you say so....
> 
> Every half-decent bar singer who attends weekly Karaoke should be lining up at next year's auditions.
> 
> ...


Actually, this country *elected* him twice. I know it pains you to say that so I just thought I'd help you out a bit. 

So it looks like Taylor's attempt to capture the black vote certainly paid off, what with the "soul patrol" and all. Then I can't believe Kat was stupid enough to sing "Black horse... you're not the one for me" with a couple of black men sitting there as the recipients of the lyrics. This is all too much like Dems and Reps and politics.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Puck and Pickler was downright hilarious. Someone needs to get that girl her own reality show, or as my wife suggests-- stick her on The View next to Barbara Walters. The snail-in-the-napkin was a riot.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Jesda said:


> I dont understand Prince. I dont know a single personw who owns a Prince album. Oh well. At least you dont have to be rich to rule his world.


I don't think anyone "understands" Prince, but seriously, you don't know any of the 13+ million people who own *Purple Rain*?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Taylor is more of a gentlemen than I. I would've let her do as she pleased.


+2 +3 +4 ... on that my brother!!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

KRS said:


> I don't think anyone "understands" Prince, but seriously, you don't know any of the 13+ million people who own *Purple Rain*?


+1

Bough the album, then the cd. Don't ask me why though!!

The movie was one of those cult classics I grew up with. Many people liked greas and not Grease 2. I liked the latter much better. Go figure!!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

cmgal said:


> I was prepared to fast forward to the results but it caught my interest and I really enjoyed the show.


me too, i thought i was only going to watch 30 min of it, but it was fun to watch.



cmgal said:


> I've never heard Toni Braxton perform. Is that her normal singing voice? I thought it was barely audible.


She sucked, she is normally very good.



cmgal said:


> I think the mcBoobies might be mcEnhanced.


you are on McCrack. 



cmgal said:


> Mandisa ws great and I loved the Brokenote Cowboys!!


Someone should tell Mandisa she shouldn't wear stretch pants.

Carrie Underwood was looking good. She dropped about 10-15 pounds from last year. See, if McBoobies would drop another 15, she will be smokin! Give her 15 less pounds, the right clothes, not that evening dress bs, and ONE good song, she is marketing gold.

And Prince...
I'm a big Prince fan, and he was good last night, BUT...
He NEVER would have done something like AI in the 80's. He sure has fallen far and is desperate. How many people under the age of 21 in the audience do you think have heard of Prince?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> before.
> 
> I was embarrassed to say that I loooved Prince's performance


Why would you be embarassed for liking Prince? The guy is a truly amazing live performer.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

retrodog said:


> Actually, this country *elected* him twice. I know it pains you to say that so I just thought I'd help you out a bit.
> 
> So it looks like Taylor's attempt to capture the black vote certainly paid off, what with the "soul patrol" and all. Then I can't believe Kat was stupid enough to sing "Black horse... you're not the one for me" with a couple of black men sitting there as the recipients of the lyrics. This is all too much like Dems and Reps and politics.


First they thread can get ugly if we keep mixing race and politics.

Second, I did not like her first rendition, but "liked" the "remix".

I don't know the lyrics, but the Blackhorse , was it referring to black people? andwhat about the Cherry Tree? i must googlee the lyrics to figure it out.

For me, I honestly thoughty Elliot and Chris were the best male vocals. I listen to various types of music. Taylor going for the Black vote? Please. Since Hispanics are the growing minority, why wouldn't he have gone after this group?

Realiztically, a smart contestant and therir family would conduct market research to see what demographic was watching the show and were most likely to vote via phone or texting.

I can assure you that more 15-28 year olds text than us older folk . And yes I fall into that category. Plus, lets get real, While I may call 20-30 times to get in a few votes, I'm not going to waste time or computing resources if I'm not trying to win something for ME!!

Maybe I need to replay the final performances and examine the looks on the performers to see if they were offended!


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

All the guest artists weren't that great. Thinking about it, if they tour, their audience isn't listening that carefully. Concerts get so loud it's hard to tell what is happening. All the other stuff is from a studio so they can do many takes and mess with the tracks on the computer. 

Meatloaf was terrible. I think McPhee was going for emotional to try to connect with the song like everyone has been saying she couldn't do. If Meatloaf had pulled off half a decent performace I think she could have come off more genuine.

Poor chicken little, he showed how little he belonged on that stage with the other 12. 

Did anyone else catch Taylor looking up at the words during his last duet with McPhee?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> Carrie Underwood was looking good. She dropped about 10-15 pounds from last year. See, if McBoobies would drop another 15, she will be smokin! Give her 15 less pounds, the right clothes, not that evening dress bs, and ONE good song, she is marketing gold.


Carrie has always looked good. I actually saw her on Letterman maybe two months ago. (I think it was a night when Howard Stern was a the only real guest, when he came on to talk about the law suit). I could tell she lost a good weight and personally thought it might have been a little bit TOO much of a loss. Still, she's looking very, very nice.

Yeah, if McPhee lost a tad and toned up a tad and started to wear better clothes, she would be even more smokin' than she already is.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> Carrie Underwood was looking good. She dropped about 10-15 pounds from last year. See, if McBoobies would drop another 15, she will be smokin! Give her 15 less pounds, the right clothes, not that evening dress bs, and ONE good song, she is marketing gold.


This happened with Kelly Clarkson. She was cute on AI, but when she started releasing her album and doing the videos she droppe a lot of weight. There's one particular video, I think it's "Since you've been gone," where she looks extremely thin. I saw an interview with her a couple weeks ago, I think she was in Jamaica. She was looking big again.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> I can't wait for Taylor's cameo as Bob Kelso's gay son on Scrubs!


  :up:


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I was confused when Clay Aiken showed up - I was under the impression that he had quite a "divorce" from 19 - suing to leave the label early. After that, the only time they showed him on AI last year was shots of the "dorky" Clay from tryouts.

Then he shows up last night, to do a "duet" with a terrible singer on AI. So strange.

Did anyone else notice they cut off the Clay-wannabe's mike shortly after Clay came on stage?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

FourFourSeven said:


> I was confused when Clay Aiken showed up - I was under the impression that he had quite a "divorce" from 19 - suing to leave the label early. After that, the only time they showed him on AI last year was shots of the "dorky" Clay from tryouts.
> 
> Then he shows up last night, to do a "duet" with a terrible singer on AI. So strange.
> 
> Did anyone else notice they cut off the Clay-wannabe's mike shortly after Clay came on stage?


Apparently I didn't... though that explains why they brought out the stool. Apparently they had intended Clay Fakin' to sit down, shut up, and get serenaded by the real Clay Aiken... though I don't blame Clay Fakin' for not picking up on the hint, especially if they didn't tell him before hand.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Apparently I didn't... though that explains why they brought out the stool. Apparently they had intended Clay Fakin' to sit down, shut up, and get serenaded by the real Clay Aiken... though I don't blame Clay Fakin' for not picking up on the hint, especially if they didn't tell him before hand.


I'm almost certain he didn't know before hand. His reaction at seeing Clay walk out onto the stage seemed like genuine surprise/shock/joy all rolled up into one reaction. And I agree that was most likely the intended plan.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

ducker said:


> What's with people's love with Prince?


Well, let's see-- where to start?

-25 years of innovative and groundbreaking music
-one of the most talented musicians and songwriters on the planet
-regarded as one of the (if not THE) best live performers out there
-at 48, his voice still sounds as good as it did at 25


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Jesda said:


> I dont understand Prince. I dont know a single personw who owns a Prince album.


If you were African-American, _or_ over 30, you certainly would.

edit: :up: David P.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm almost certain he didn't know before hand. His reaction at seeing Clay walk out onto the stage seemed like genuine surprise/shock/joy all rolled up into one reaction. And I agree that was most likely the intended plan.


Yep. And Seacrest basically whispered in his ear to shut up and sit down.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh, and all those cheesy awards? Stoooopid! They said it was the "First Annual." Uugggghhh.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I don't have a screen cap of the dress, but the dress itself is laying on the floor next to my bed.
> 
> Yeah I know, but a man can dream can't he?


Figaro, change your avatar back!


----------



## Maquis (May 6, 2004)

> votes where cast for this than for any Presidential election? What is going on here......


Didn't like that comment at all. Change the Idol voting to one per person and they'd be lucky to get 5 million votes...



> Katharine McPhee is the only person, out of 10 winners and runners up, not from the South or the Southwest.


Since when is LA not "southwest"? Is California it's own geographic region now?


----------



## GT3NE1 (Aug 10, 2001)

So, I watched this last night. First episode of the past two seasons although I have listened to Carrie since then. She's good. Most of this season's cast, based on the performances of last night, aren't. 

Was it like this all season? They were horrible. Most of them were out of breath and sounded very bad. And the faces Taylor makes while singing are comedy gold. That is the first thing they are going to have to change when he starts touring.

I was unimpressed.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Maquis said:


> Since when is LA not "southwest"? Is California it's own geographic region now?


California is on the "West Coast." California basically _is_ the West Coast, because Oregon and Washington are the "Pacific Northwest." So, to answer your question, yeah, I think it is its own area. I think "Southwest" is a different region.

But what do I know. I started to just say "South," but then I remembered a while ago being told Texas (and Oklahoma?) aren't in The South.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Maquis said:


> Didn't like that comment at all. Change the Idol voting to one per person and they'd be lucky to get 5 million votes...


I know, right?

Lets see here -- people (all ages) get to sit on their couch hitting speed dial for two hours to rack up (probably) more than one vote.

vs.

people (legal voting age only) getting off their lazy fannys and driving to school/church/etc., standing in line, figuring out how to use polls, driving back home.

Of course they are going to get more 'votes'!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aindik said:


> California is on the "West Coast." California basically _is_ the West Coast, because Oregon and Washington are the "Pacific Northwest." So, to answer your question, yeah, I think it is its own area. I think "Southwest" is a different region.
> 
> But what do I know. I started to just say "South," but then I remembered a while ago being told Texas (and Oklahoma?) aren't in The South.


Correct about California (and Texas). Texas is NOT the south. It's a whole 'nother country, really. 

Oklahmoa?? That's yankee territory.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Marco said:


> If you were African-American, _or_ over 30, you certainly would.
> 
> edit: :up: David P.


What does race have to do with being a fan and buying a records?  

I can assure that most successful artist that have the longevity of Prince, Micheal Jackson, etc. , have the benefit of a cross-over audience.

FWIW, my 10 yeard old loves Carrie Underwood, and I was totalling digging Chris, even though the "hard belting" of EVERYTHINg starts to wear on you. Good singing is good singing. And I could care less if your gay, straight, or confused (somehoe Prince and MJ come back into the conversation).

That said, There are many black, white, etc artists that have successfull, but "I" personally don't "get" them.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I really liked how they added the duets between the seasoned performers and the finalists. Nobody's mentioned what a huge deal it was that Burt was playing for Dionne. They had a long-running feud where she was forbidden to sing his songs, despite the fact that most of her big hits were his songs. I thought she did great. The duet with Taylor and Toni seemed shorter to me... like they realized it wasn't working and cut it short. I realize that she was a last minute replacement, but with the teleprompter, she should have been able to pull it off. I think she and Paula spent a little time together before the show.

I admit I skimmed through all of the Puck & Pickler segments. I don't need to hear her voice, speaking or singing, ever again.

Prince was absolutely amazing.

I'm happy for Taylor, but I am disappointed that Kat didn't win. She really blew him out of the water last night. Too bad it didn't count for anything.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

DougF said:


> Well, I very proudly voted for GWB twice and also voted for Kat. I guess I don't fit your stereotype.
> 
> What's that? A liberal using a stereotype? Must be a first.


    :up: lol


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Kat looked absolutely paniced singing with Meatloaf.... not sure if it was nerves or trying to figure out what was going to come out of his mouth next.
> 
> .


That is all part of the show. Meatloaf's concerts always had a girl with him during a duet with a "breaking/broke up" scenarios.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hey since we brought race into it, anyone catch the extra show? Paris said of Ty (host) he's the best lookin white boy out there.

Now what do you suppose would happen if he said paris is a fine looking black woman?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

newsposter said:


> hey since we brought race into it, anyone catch the extra show? Paris said of Ty (host) he's the best lookin white boy out there.
> 
> Now what do you suppose would happen if he said paris is a fine looking black woman?


who is ty?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> hey since we brought race into it, anyone catch the extra show? Paris said of Ty (host) he's the best lookin white boy out there.
> 
> Now what do you suppose would happen if he said paris is a fine looking black woman?


I hate the same thought... the old double standard. Mandissa said something similar about Ty.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> who is ty?


He's the host of American Idol Extra... the behind the scenes show.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

KOT...

My wife and I where talking..

What ever happen to "the other host" from Season 1 ?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.briandunkleman.com/

Last heard on Howard Stern's radio station


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> What does race have to do with being a fan and buying a records?
> 
> I can assure that most successful artist that have the longevity of Prince, Micheal Jackson, etc. , have the benefit of a cross-over audience.
> 
> ...


Attended a Prince concert and #1 You will the most DIVERSE crowd you will ever see at a concert (young, old...black, white, male, female), #2 You will see an AMAZING, Legendary live performer who could play every instrument in his band and can sing and dance. #3 You will see maybe the best guitarist since Hendrix (i can give you a link to his performance at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 2 years ago. #4 After all that, by the time you leave the concert.....you will "get Prince".

Thats why after 20 years since Purple Rain in 2004, he had the most profitable and most attended Concert tour.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Okay, that duet sucked.
> 
> But I'm glad to see the old guy win. There's still hope for me.
> 
> Still. Chris should have won. (Says the woman who hasn't watched anything beyond the auditions. )


29 is old?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Attended a Prince concert and #1 You will the most DIVERSE crowd you will ever see at a concert (young, old...black, white, male, female), #2 You will see an AMAZING, Legendary live performer who could play every instrument in his band and can sing and dance. #3 You will see maybe the best guitarist since Hendrix (i can give you a link to his performance at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 2 years ago. #4 After all that, by the time you leave the concert.....you will "get Prince".


Barbara Mandrell can do all of that too and she isn't a dick like prince. For some reason she isn't as popular. Just putting that out there for absolutely no apparent reason, other than it's late and your post made me think of her.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

MickeS said:


> I just watched Elliot and Mary J Blige butcher U2's "One". God that was awful.


Mary J Blige butchered that song by doing the same horrible thing many singers do now days...they take one note and turn it into twenty notes. SING THE DANG SONG THE WAY IT WAS WRITTEN!!! U2 wrote the lyrics _"One love, one life_"....not "_One loOoOuhOooOve, one LiIiIIiIuhiIife_".

This is one of the reasons Taylor was better than Katherine, he sang the songs the way they were written...why is that so hard to do for some people?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> Tommorow morning, half of America is going to wake up and realize with horror, "Oh my god-Taylor actually won?"
> 
> What a waste of time. He's the next Reuben Studdard.


Chris was better, but since the final choice was between Taylor and Kat I don't see people being horrified that the better singer won.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Barbara Mandrell can do all of that too and she isn't a dick like prince. For some reason she isn't as popular. Just putting that out there for absolutely no apparent reason, other than it's late and your post made me think of her.


Um....I guess you are drunk too....


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Nope I don't drink. I also don't get the hype about Prince.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> This happened with Kelly Clarkson. She was cute on AI, but when she started releasing her album and doing the videos she droppe a lot of weight. There's one particular video, I think it's "Since you've been gone," where she looks extremely thin. I saw an interview with her a couple weeks ago, I think she was in Jamaica. She was looking big again.


She was on that country music awards show on Tuesday, and she is definitely not thin now...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> As for last night's show, Katharine's turnout from the hometown crowd at Universal was pathetic. Kiss-FM signs with magic marker, and really tight camera shots to try and mask the fact that nobody showed up. It was really sad. My wife and I felt terrible for her, and my wife doesn't even like her.


Yeah, that was pretty sad... first the shots from Alabama, people as far as the eye could see, and the from LA, where the camera didn't move beyond the three people up front.  But who can blame them, why the hell should they care about her?


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

It takes a lot to impress Angelinos; they have star sightings all the time. What's a potential star from the valley compared to what they see every day on Rodeo drive.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

dandrewk said:


> It takes a lot to impress Angelinos; they have star sightings all the time. What's a potential star from the valley compared to what they see every day on Rodeo drive.


Also, I'm not sure where the people who did show up found out about it. I'm even on the Universal Studios and Universal CityWalk mailing list since I have an annual pass, and they didn't send out any sort of publicity about this.

Not that I would have gone anyway (actually, based on the previous comments in this thread I'm embarrassed to say that I went to Live concert at the Henry Ford Theater that night--don't own any of their newer stuff but love their older stuff).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am going to echo the sentiments that it was an awesome show. I was more than prepared to fast forward through the entire show and get to the end. Heck last year I did not even tape the finale due to a conflict because past finales were such a waste.

I watched pretty much the entire 2 hours and thought they did a really good job with it. Although it was a bit disappointing to see Meatloaf struggle with his song.

I thought the song with Chris and Live was awesome... and I thought Mary J Blige just crushed poor Mr. Yamen.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

cowboys2002 said:


> +1
> 
> Bough the album, then the cd. Don't ask me why though!!
> 
> The movie was one of those cult classics I grew up with. Many people liked greas and not Grease 2. I liked the latter much better. Go figure!!


I will ask you why.. Purple Rain is a great record.. I am not sure how anyone can diminish it. Prince has been a goofball for the past 12-15 years, in my opinion, but 1999/Purple Rain era he had something very solid.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Barbara Mandrell can do all of that too and she isn't a dick like prince.


Granted, he's done a lot of stuff publicly to give people that reaction, but I've had the opportunity to talk to him in person a couple of times. Not a dick at all, at least on a one-to-one level.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

newsposter said:


> anyone catch the extra show? Paris said of Ty (host)





PJO1966 said:


> He's the host of American Idol Extra... the behind the scenes show.


and here i thought i 'had' said that  "extra show....host"



Mr.Scarface said:


> Attended a Prince concert and #1 You will the most DIVERSE crowd you will ever see at a concert .


I'd have to agree. My coworker is a metalhead but went to see prince with his wife last year. He backpedaled quite a bit but did said it was a great concert and performance

oh and who a few weeks ago said kat was heavy..or made some comment about her needing to lose weight (if i'm bored i'll search later)...hope you realize you erred


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Attended a Prince concert and #1 You will the most DIVERSE crowd you will ever see at a concert (young, old...black, white, male, female), #2 You will see an AMAZING, Legendary live performer who could play every instrument in his band and can sing and dance. #3 You will see maybe the best guitarist since Hendrix (i can give you a link to his performance at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 2 years ago. #4 After all that, by the time you leave the concert.....you will "get Prince".
> 
> Thats why after 20 years since Purple Rain in 2004, he had the most profitable and most attended Concert tour.


Not to mention the fact that Prince is a great song writer who has written not only most of his own hits, but hits for many other popular artists.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

dandrewk said:


> Anyone here have tickets for the idol tour? I have floor seats for San Jose 8/30


Going to Worcester, MA on Saturday, July 8 with my wife and daughter. Lower 200 level. Should be awesome!

On the smeeking of my comment that Kelly Clarkson was on the ACM awards.......I wouldn't say she "is definitely not thin again"....I would say she gained a Freshmen and Sophmore 15.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Kelly Clarkson. Two big hams that need glazing.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

marksman said:


> I will ask you why.. Purple Rain is a great record.. I am not sure how anyone can diminish it. Prince has been a goofball for the past 12-15 years, in my opinion, but 1999/Purple Rain era he had something very solid.


Check out his last two albums. Damn good music.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

newsposter said:


> .
> 
> oh and who a few weeks ago said kat was heavy..or made some comment about her needing to lose weight (if i'm bored i'll search later)...hope you realize you erred


Nope. I think they still dressed her horribly for the finale. I bet ya that Kat, like they did with Kelly Clarkson, will drop a few pounds.



jlb said:


> On the smeeking of my comment that Kelly Clarkson was on the ACM awards.......I wouldn't say she "is definitely not thin again"....I would say she gained a Freshmen and Sophmore 15.


That's the problem with dropping weight so quickly. I thought Kelly got really thin and now that she's put on a few pounds she looks heavy again.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

jlb said:


> Going to Worcester, MA on Saturday, July 8 with my wife and daughter. Lower 200 level. Should be awesome!
> 
> On the smeeking of my comment that Kelly Clarkson was on the ACM awards.......I wouldn't say she "is definitely not thin again"....I would say she gained a Freshmen and Sophmore 15.


No offense dude, but I have to say that I wouldn't go to this if it was in my backyard. To me, Rockstar INXS singers were on a whole different plane than these guys on AI. So what...is the tour 12 people singing the same lines in unison, cuz not one of them can harmonize. Kat comes close and did with THE LOAF, but the rest of them flat-out blow! The harmony stuff we heard on the finale with the normal backup singers making these guys sound decent. I just couldn't fathom throwing money away to this crap - did you not get enough for the last 3 months?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dressed is one thing...but there were old posts about how 'heavy' she was...i dont know what definition they were using


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> She was on that country music awards show on Tuesday, and she is definitely not thin now...


I don't ever remember seeing Kelly being really thin.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> dressed is one thing...but there were old posts about how 'heavy' she was...i dont know what definition they were using


Well she isn't heavy and she shouldn't be dressed either.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't ever remember seeing Kelly being really thin.


Well she's not "Smeek Thin," but way smaller than she was on AI.

Since U Been Gone


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just a heads up that Taylor, Katharine and Ryan Seacrest will be on Larry King Live tonight at 9PM Eastern for those interested.


----------



## dandrewk (Mar 1, 2004)

I found this picture of Kelly in a blog. The author was outside a Louis Vitton store in Manhattan when she came out. She stopped and chatted with the fans who recognized her, and was very friendly and patient, posing for photos, etc. I was impressed about how sweet she was, and how DIFFERENT she looks in the photo. Not the same, perky Clarkson, but imho still very attractive.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Just a heads up that Taylor, Katharine and Ryan Seacrest will be on Larry King Live tonight at 9PM Eastern for those interested.


Taylor was on the Tonight Show last nite and was very entertaining. He was sitting next to the comedian Dane Cook, and when Taylor started saying "Soul Patrol" Dane said he should be working for Publisher's Clearing House and doing the "Prize Patrol," lol.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dandrewk said:


> I found this picture of Kelly in a blog. [/IMG]


gosh am i ever glad that my wife looks just as good with/without makeup


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Taylor won ? yawn. I'm thinking Katherine will outsell him just like Clay to Rueben. Well, glad this is over. Pretty boring AI this year. They need more pop/rock singers. The final 2 were just balladeering karoke to me. 

Anyways, glad RockStar Supernova will be back. Time for some real music.


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

Deekeryu said:


> Taylor won ? yawn. I'm thinking Katherine will outsell him just like Clay to Rueben. Well, glad this is over. Pretty boring AI this year. They need more pop/rock singers. The final 2 were just balladeering karoke to me.


Would you believe Taylor has more fans than Kat?


----------



## Zaui (Jul 12, 2005)

By the way, who is Chunky?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

wj777 said:


> I liked the Prince part, but why didn't he sing with one of the Idols?


This article may shed some light... Hmmm...I wonder how you can hate something that you've never seen before...

Pop superstar PRINCE will reportedly appear on TV talent show AMERICAN IDOL to both coach contestants and perform on the hit TV series - in a bid to maintain high album sales. The notoriously shy star has just released his latest LP, 3121, which debuted at the top of the US Billboard chart. According to PageSix.com, executives from Prince's record company convinced him to appear on the show to keep the album at the top of the charts, after noting a huge spike in album sales when BARRY MANILOW appeared on the programme earlier this year (06). According to one source, "It wasn't easy though because Prince apparently hates the show and has never even watched it."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> This article may shed some light... Hmmm...I wonder how you can hate something that you've never seen before...
> 
> Pop superstar PRINCE will reportedly appear on TV talent show AMERICAN IDOL to both coach contestants and perform on the hit TV series - in a bid to maintain high album sales. The notoriously shy star has just released his latest LP, 3121, which debuted at the top of the US Billboard chart. According to PageSix.com, executives from Prince's record company convinced him to appear on the show to keep the album at the top of the charts, after noting a huge spike in album sales when BARRY MANILOW appeared on the programme earlier this year (06). According to one source, "It wasn't easy though because Prince apparently hates the show and has never even watched it."


It doesn't surprise me in the least that it was a tough sell to Prince. But did anyone (Ryan) even MENTION that he had a new album out?

Speaking of Princes new album, who has it? How is it?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

So, um, who won?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmmm...what a shocker, prince being a dick


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaui said:


> Would you believe Taylor has more fans than Kat?


No, I'm not sure. How close was the final vote? Rueben had more votes didn't he, but he didn't sell quite as well as Clay did.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> No, I'm not sure. How close was the final vote? Rueben had more votes didn't he, but he didn't sell quite as well as Clay did.


I dunno how close it was between Taylor and Kat, but I'd bet it wasn't as close as Rueben and Clay. However, I tend to agree that Kat is more likely to have longer, broader, overall success in the years to come.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> Mary J Blige butchered that song by doing the same horrible thing many singers do now days...they take one note and turn it into twenty notes. SING THE DANG SONG THE WAY IT WAS WRITTEN!!! U2 wrote the lyrics _"One love, one life_"....not "_One loOoOuhOooOve, one LiIiIIiIuhiIife_".
> 
> This is one of the reasons Taylor was better than Katherine, he sang the songs the way they were written...why is that so hard to do for some people?


Amen to that. I hate when singers change the tune of songs. But to be fair, the judges rag on them if they don't 'make the song their own' whatever the hell that means.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

David Platt said:


> Granted, he's done a lot of stuff publicly to give people that reaction, but I've had the opportunity to talk to him in person a couple of times. Not a dick at all, at least on a one-to-one level.


Why the heck did he change his name to a symbol for a while?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Why the heck did he change his name to a symbol for a while?


Legal reasons. He broke with his record company and they owned the name. He had no choice.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> No, but precisely at 8:00 CT, they accidentally started replaying the first hour on the HD feed. I FFed for about five minutes and it was back to normal. Was that staged?


Yea, same here on the HD feed. In fact, they were in black for about 2 minutes before that first hour came on. After the show, I went back and watched it on my DirecTiVo. The SD feed was fine through that period.

It was an exceptional show. I'd bet the producers had an unlimited budget, That show is proof of what happens when talent and imagination aren't bridled by the beancounters! Oh, yea, I expect Fox will release that show on DVD too. It was _that_ good.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Legal reasons. He broke with his record company and they owned the name. He had no choice.


You've got the basic gist of it, but just to explain a little more fully-- he had a highly public falling out with Warner Bros, who he was contracted to for several more albums. Because he was contracted to them under the name Prince, he threw them several crappy albums from his backlog of already-recorded material released under the Prince name, and used the name change to release new material. I don't think that the previous record company could legally own the name, as it is Prince's given birth name.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks like Prince didn't hang around any longer than he had to  :

"He walked on the stage 30 seconds before he was to go live, sings and was in his car before I toss to the next commercial break. He was there for a total of five-and-a-half minutes."

Full story at www.contactmusic.com


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

Those articles are FALSE. Prince meet Tayler and Kat before and they were the only 2 that knew he was performing (the other idols didn't). He did arrive around 15 minutes before his performance, but he stayed around and met the other Idols. He walked up to Chris and Ace and they were speechless when he introduced himself. 
http://www.curlio.com/new_showarticle.php?id=8639&page=last

As for he didn't want teach the performers, that is not whole story. He didn't want to upstage them performer during a Prince week. He also is not one to public critique another performer. That his shy nature. Plus, there was scheduling conflict. He got with the Idol producers and said if you kept it a secret, he would come on the Finale and performed. The Idol producers agreed to the compromise.

BTW, Seacrest had to stall because he didn't know that Prince had arrived.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Amen to that. I hate when singers change the tune of songs. But to be fair, the judges rag on them if they don't 'make the song their own' whatever the hell that means.


I agree, but sometimes they go way overboard trying to change the song.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Those articles are FALSE. Prince meet Tayler and Kat before and they were the only 2 that knew he was performing (the other idols didn't). He did arrive around 15 minutes before his performance, but he stayed around and met the other Idols. He walked up to Chris and Ace and they were speechless when he introduced himself.
> http://www.curlio.com/new_showarticle.php?id=8639&page=last
> 
> As for he didn't want teach the performers, that is not whole story. He didn't want to upstage them performer during a Prince week. He also is not one to public critique another performer. That his shy nature. Plus, there was scheduling conflict. He got with the Idol producers and said if you kept it a secret, he would come on the Finale and performed. The Idol producers agreed to the compromise.
> ...


Are you related to Unfrozen Caveman Lawyer, by any chance?


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

Kamakzie said:


> Just a heads up that Taylor, Katharine and Ryan Seacrest will be on Larry King Live tonight at 9PM Eastern for those interested.


I just finished watching that Larry King. Thanks for the tip as the schedule said Anderson Cooper was to be the guest.

Ryan Seacrest filled in for Larry King and Taylor, Katherine, and Randy Jackson were the guests. I like Katherine even less now. I feel like Taylor got cheated. After all he did WIN. They didn't have any alone time with him and only interviewed the entire panel. Every time someone called in to ask a question Katherine would jump in and give a lame answer. She's not very articulate. If I didn't know better I would have thought she was the winner. At some points they even had "American Idol Winner" on the bottom third of the screen under her while she was speaking.

Paula Abdul called in with a really hoarse throat and uttered some more nonsense.

Taylor handled it all with much class but I think he deserved more respect.

The one good question that a caller had was "just how close was the vote?". They all claimed to not know any of the figures and quickly moved on to the next question. I think Taylor probably had a clear majority.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

BLeonard said:


> I just finished watching that Larry King. Thanks for the tip as the schedule said Anderson Cooper was to be the guest.
> 
> Ryan Seacrest filled in for Larry King and Taylor, Katherine, and Randy Jackson were the guests. I like Katherine even less now. I feel like Taylor got cheated. After all he did WIN. They didn't have any alone time with him and only interviewed the entire panel. Every time someone called in to ask a question Katherine would jump in and give a lame answer. She's not very articulate. If I didn't know better I would have thought she was the winner. At some points they even had "American Idol Winner" on the bottom third of the screen under her while she was speaking.
> 
> ...


I think she gets that from her mother. Her mother always came across as "Yeah my kid is moving to the next round too bad for the sucker who got voted off...YEAH my daughter is moving on!" Hmmm I didn't think she came across that bad really on Ryan Seacrest live.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mr.Scarface said:


> Those articles are FALSE.


No offense, but why is your random Internet news story more credible than mine? Just wondering.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, Kat's mom is a bit annoying, but her dad seems pretty cool.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

David Platt said:


> No offense, but why is your random Internet news story more credible than mine? Just wondering.


Well, Kat was on Access Hollywood and confirm the story about him meeting the idols. Those random internet sources about him not wanting to teach the idols came from one source....the NY Post. Same story reprinted.........it was BS......the idol producers debunked it weeks ago.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Taylor got 58% over at TV.com, for whatever that's worth.

http://www.tv.com/feature/american-idol/results.html?tag=topslot;action&tag=gumballs;subtitle;5


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it has to be right..afterall neilsen only takes a tiny sample to be accurate...why wouldn't a web site be just as accurate


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

By the way Mary J. Blige sings that song WITH U2.. I think she can pretty much sing it anyway she wants.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

newsposter said:


> it has to be right..afterall neilsen only takes a tiny sample to be accurate...why wouldn't a web site be just as accurate


If it was, say, SouthernCulture.com, I'd be more skeptical.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> it has to be right..afterall neilsen only takes a tiny sample to be accurate...why wouldn't a web site be just as accurate


It's not the size of the sample, it is the demographics.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

aren't the people that are interested in the show the most likely to vote?


----------



## beldar (Feb 27, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm almost certain he didn't know before hand. His reaction at seeing Clay walk out onto the stage seemed like genuine surprise/shock/joy all rolled up into one reaction. And I agree that was most likely the intended plan.


The fake Clay was on MSNBC Countdown Friday. He said Seacrest was afraid he was going to fall off the stage and hurt himself, and that he didn't recognize Aiken at first, either.

There apparently had been a rehearsal earlier, but not with the surprises.

Countdown let him finish the song, unfortunately.

Earlier in the segment they talked about Meatloaf; apparently he was overcome with stage fright and claims not to remember anything between the 2 minute warning, and walking off the stage afterwards. Googling for "meatloaf stage fright" returns a lot of hits about his TV stage fright.

news article


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Does Meatloaf have TV stage fright or just stage fright? I know I could google the answer, but I know someone will know right off. I would love to see him live someday, I do not remember him touring in the Northeast recently.

Bill


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

marksman said:


> By the way Mary J. Blige sings that song WITH U2.. I think she can pretty much sing it anyway she wants.


I never said she couldn't. But the way she sang it on AI was crap.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought Meatloaf wasn't quite right..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> Does Meatloaf have TV stage fright or just stage fright? I know I could google the answer, but I know someone will know right off. I would love to see him live someday, I do not remember him touring in the Northeast recently.
> 
> Bill


Naah, Meatloaf has been performing on stage for many years. (Granted, most of the early stuff he did was under heavy alcoholic assistance - but he got sober a few years before "Bat Out of Hell II".) In fact, all he did between "Bat" and "Bat II" was tour, mostly in Europe.

And as for TV stage fright, doubtful. I think it was either something wrong with the performance, or something wrong with him (either temporary, like he was really quite ill; or permanently, like that he's somehow lost his ability to perform).


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> Is it just me, or was that an actress playing Rhonetta?


Yeah, there was a disclaimer in the end credits.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Chris/Live was nasty (well, Live was nasty - Chris did as well as he could trying to sing along). Sounded like someone was reaching up in the middle of the song and giving a good yank and twist to the nether parts of Live's lead singer.


I thought it was ok. That style of music doesn't really suit a duet, though. I thought Ryan's "which one's which" question was slightly insulting.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

David Platt said:


> Well, let's see-- where to start?
> 
> -25 years of innovative and groundbreaking music
> -one of the most talented musicians and songwriters on the planet
> ...


+1!!! :up: :up: :up:

The man has more musical talent in his left pinkie than all of the AI auditioners/singers/finalists combined will ever have.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

McPhee has just lost all hotness...a sad day indeed.
http://www.hollywood.com/news/detail/id/3503561

burn in hell Tom Cruise!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

She also said on Larry King Live that she was no longer associated with scientology. Some caller specifically asked. So I would think lying about your religion would tick off the scientologists if she really is a scientologist.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> She also said on Larry King Live that she was no longer associated with scientology. Some caller specifically asked. So I would think lying about your religion would tick off the scientologists if she really is a scientologist.


Yeah, I saw that. She went to a few classes because she had been dating a scientologist who she was "really into." She's no longer dating him, and, as you said, no longer associated with scientology.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

That still ruins her for me...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just shows that she is still immature and would do stuff like that to impress a guy. No biggie at least she isn't a scientologist.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I would be willing to 'audit' her... Just don't mention to the wifey...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kat was on my local FM yesterday..and it's not that kind of station...at least i thought not


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Watched this morning my recording of Today from yesterday morning (that's confusing)......Taylor, who I really like, was just "ehhh" singing his single. But Kat did SWOtR again and it seemed pretty good.

She's still the HOT in my book.

Can't wait to take the fam to see the Idols concert in July!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

newsposter said:


> kat was on my local FM yesterday..and it's not that kind of station...at least i thought not


I found it interesting, in the "going home" (final 3) episode, that Katharine said her "favorite radio station" in L.A. was KROQ. She could just have easily said it was KISS-FM, which is a) where Ryan Seacrest works, b) a Top 40 station, and c) probably what the producers would have liked her to say, but she said it was KROQ, owned by a different company altogether. KROQ, for those who don't know, is a legendary _alternative rock_ station. Which is interesting considering her musical selections on the show.

That and the black nail polish she was wearing when my TiVo caught her on Regis & Kelly the other day, tells me she might be a rocker chick at heart. Not that she can sing that genre, but maybe that she likes to listen to it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jlb said:


> Can't wait to take the fam to see the Idols concert in July!


Yeah I am going in August too.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Intersting news story about a Taylor fan:

http://www.ktvu.com/entertainment/9310598/detail.html


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow that guy will win son of the year!


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow that guy will win son of the year!


Maybe he should meet the grandparents of the year.  The grandma bears a striking resemblence to the emperor in Star Wars.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I just saw a video story on Yahoo that said Katharine has battled bulemia for the last 7 years... ouch.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> I just saw a video story on Yahoo that said Katharine has battled bulemia for the last 7 years... ouch.


Hmm... saw a thread about that over in Happy Hour...yesterday....


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmm I don't usually read that forum much


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Hmm I don't usually read that forum much


You are not required to read the happy hour forum to read this forum. Not even sure why Figaro said that....


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> You are not required to read the happy hour forum to read this forum. Not even sure why Figaro said that....


It was a joke (notice the smilies in my post?) because I started the thread in Happy Hour.


----------

